# Snake handling confidence gone....I want it back!



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi

I have previously had two royals and gave the last one away because I had lost confidence with handling.

I am stil*l fascinated *by snakes and want to overcome this. 

Any tips to get my confidence back? I have no idea why I now have a nervousness of snakes as nothing bad has happened

I am looking at either a dwarf or sand boa because I want to move away from royals and don't want a corn. 

Even if you can recommend a snake type for a nervous handler...I don't want anything large tho like a common boa


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

rosy boa, kenyan sand boa, hoggies are small but i don't think they are too friendly and house snakes which would probably be my pic of the small bunch or the rosy boas


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

MrKev83 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have previously had two royals and gave the last one away because I had lost confidence with handling.
> 
> ...


Lol don't get a hoggie if you're nervous around snakes, I don't think a snake acting like a cobra will help you hehe. What about a dwarf boa of some type? Not had one personally, but people seem to say that boas are quite docile, and at least a dwarf won't get so big. Maybe you could get an older, tame snake from someone, as young snakes can be defensive?


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Lookin at either a hogg island boa, dwarf or a rosy


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Wear gloves.... The majoirty of snake bites are from the first moment when you try to handle tham and they go for the hands.

Or use a snake hook...:2thumb:


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

i have a desert king snake....she's quite old now, but she's lovely to handle. at the moment she's about 6 foot.
xxx


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Rationalise the situation... Learn what to look for in a snake that is about to bite so you know when to avoid danger and also ask yourself.... what is the worst that can happen?

you get bit, so? you're not getting larger snakes so the bites will not be painful and at worst you may need a plaster. just needing a plaster doesn't sound so scary to me =P

Also, don't use avoidance techniques like using a hook as that will just cause the fear to develop further IMO. Hooks are only needed for problem snakes, and you're not looking at getting a problem snake im guessing : victory:

I hope that helps


----------



## THEMADFIFER (May 31, 2010)

*1000% Agree*

Yes there are individuals in nature that are more agrressive than others, but the further one distances themselves from contact the more the standoffish the contactee becomes, even we humans are guilty of it.

If wary, try wearing welders gauntlets(gloves) to begin with, make sure the animal is well stimulated, associate you with good things. I would assume, although I am inexperienced with reptiles that they would enjoy human body heat in cooler surroundings.

We presently have a zoo, neapolitan mastiff's, rabbit's, rat's, fish and are looking to acquire our first snake. If it's a biter then my child will be wearing gloves and we will both have to be patient with it, give it the respect it deserves and hopefully in time it will not see us as any kind of threat.

Matt


----------



## HanRed (May 28, 2010)

desert kings are very good with handling. mines 6ft at the moment.


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

cheers for the feedback guys.

I have actually been handling my friends dwarf kahl boa over the past few days and getting there. She's so soft, I'm just fascinated 

Even tempted to get a common as a baby and go for a male so its slightly smaller and then as he grows, so will my confidence


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

OrigamiB said:


> Rationalise the situation... Learn what to look for in a snake that is about to bite so you know when to avoid danger and also ask yourself.... what is the worst that can happen?
> 
> you get bit, so? you're not getting larger snakes so the bites will not be painful and at worst you may need a plaster. just needing a plaster doesn't sound so scary to me =P
> 
> ...


agreed avoid hooks unless you have to, using a hook wont give you your confidence back you will just end up relying on it to move and handle the snake id go for one of the smaller boa species and get a young one to build your confidence up as the snake grows so will your experience and confidence :2thumb:


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

cheers for all the info guys. I've been handling my mates dwarf boa on a daily basis. Just can't wait to get my own now


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

have a 09 hyp x hypo for sale a nice snake handles well as long as no sudden movements she's a stunner personally dont think she'll get big alas my male dwarf pastel is sold though
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...8-stunning09-hypo-x-hypo-boa.html#post6308084
failing that i hope you find what you want as my 9ft burmese handles better than some smaller stuff i have hoggies included lol: victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

go for a common - they're very easy to handle. as you say, your confidence will grow as they get bigger and you continue to handle them. i've never had a fear of snakes, but i know it's a very real problem for those affected. my wife would rather put her hand in a mincer than attempt to pick up a snake!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

i lost my confidence a while ago after i got bit, every time i went into the tank and they looked at me i was convinced they were gonna bite me, i then did my work experience at the rep shop, and we were left to clean out some snakes, the people i was with were scared and i refused to look like a wimp so went straight in, i then ended up with a 5ft boa thats soft as hell and have loads of confidence with them now, you'll get it back, dont worry: victory:


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Just thought I'd give an update. Still got my boa and no confidence issues...I'd definately recommend one for building confidence


----------

